# M3 Engine Misfire



## Gs330Ci (Feb 4, 2002)

I have a 2003 M3 and I notice an occasional engine misfire, or "stumble." It happens rarely and usually under light throttle at low rpms, around 2,200-2,500. I only notice it once a day or maybe less. I have about 1,100 miles on car and will be taking it in soon for 1,200 mile service.

I don't want the techs taking it for a joy ride trying to reproduce the problem since it only happens rarely. Has anyone had this problem and know what the fix is?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Gs330Ci said:


> *I have a 2003 M3 and I notice an occasional engine misfire, or "stumble." It happens rarely and usually under light throttle at low rpms, around 2,200-2,500. I only notice it once a day or maybe less. I have about 1,100 miles on car and will be taking it in soon for 1,200 mile service.*


Your potentiometer is going. The EML ligh will come on anyday now.

Have them replace your potentiometer. This is a common E46 DBW throttle issue.

Good luck.

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## Gs330Ci (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: M3 Engine Misfire*



Stuka said:


> *Your potentiometer is going. The EML ligh will come on anyday now.
> 
> Have them replace your potentiometer. This is a common E46 DBW throttle issue.
> 
> ...


Andy,

Did you have to replace your potentiometer, or just familair with the problem? I have noticed this slight misfire or hesitation in my M3 engine since I bought the car on 12/31/02. The misfire does not seem to be getting any worse. I drive about 40 miles/day and would say I notice it maybe once/day. If I had something failing, it seesm like it might be getting progressively worse.

I am concerned that the service dept. will not do anything if the EML light is not on, or a fault code in computer.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

If its misfiring, the fault code is being registered and will come up on the diagnostic report. Take it to the dealer and get it straightened out immediately. An engine should not misfire, at all.


----------



## BMWNA (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm with BMW of North America, LLC. I'm sorry to read about your problem with your M3. If you want our assistance, please respond to this email with your name, phone number, and Vehicle phone us at (800) 831-1117 or email us through the Owners' Circle at www.bmwusa.com.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Others have found other reasons for a slight misfire.

A couple had a bad coil. One or two had a bad fuel pump (low pressure).

Just talk to the dealer about the problem.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

All the above is good advice. I have not had any similar symptoms though with my '02 M3


----------

